
Combating Fraud and Abuse in the H-1B Visa Program - mavelikara
https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-workers/h-1b-specialty-occupations-and-fashion-models/combating-fraud-and-abuse-h-1b-visa-program
======
mavelikara
USCIS seem to provide two provisions with this:

1) An avenue for members of the workforce to report H-1B abuse. People on H-1B
are offered some protection against retaliation.

2) Targeted onsite visits at worksites of employers who have larger fraction
of their employees on H-1Bs, and those who sent employees to other locations.

Together, this seems to be aimed at curbing H-1B abuse by staffing companies.
Some Silicon Valley employers - like Apple, Cisco etc - who use these staffing
companies extensively might also be affected. But overall, this should be good
news for both H-1B employees and citizens/permanent residents.

~~~
masonic
It would be useful if workers in such companies would take "before" pictures
now of places where openings are supposed to be posted (e.g. lunchrooms, other
common areas) and see how much change there is over the next few weeks.

"Why are there a couple of dozen job postings put up in the lunchroom all of a
sudden? They've never been there before."

------
0xC0DECAFE2020
Excellent. I was looking for this, as no articles seemed to provide a link
although they mentioned it. I'm reporting a company today.

